# Really short



## Gusman (Dec 4, 2012)

Have run into this a few times when doing repair work on someone's residence. Typical situation-std 5-15R duplex outlet worn out or intermittent. Of course someone has back-stabbed it, and in the process cut the hot and neut really short. Typical HO amateur electrician stunt.

So short I don't have a good way to extend them to a proper length (I like 6" sticking out of the box to make it easier for the next guy). What's a good way to extend them when you can't hardly get a wirenut or a Buchanan on them? I can make the ground connection with a g-clip or something, but the phase conductors are a problem.

Of course I could pull the box, run new Romex, but what a pain. PIA which makes me hate residential repairs...


----------



## wdemos (Nov 27, 2008)

Gusman said:


> Have run into this a few times when doing repair work on someone's residence. Typical situation-std 5-15R duplex outlet worn out or intermittent. Of course someone has back-stabbed it, and in the process cut the hot and neut really short. Typical HO amateur electrician stunt.
> 
> So short I don't have a good way to extend them to a proper length (I like 6" sticking out of the box to make it easier for the next guy). What's a good way to extend them when you can't hardly get a wirenut or a Buchanan on them? I can make the ground connection with a g-clip or something, but the phase conductors are a problem.
> 
> Of course I could pull the box, run new Romex, but what a pain. PIA which makes me hate residential repairs...


 

http://www.adafruit.com/datasheets/wagowirenuts.pdf


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

Ideal Spliceline.


----------



## Going_Commando (Oct 1, 2011)

I would crimp insulated butt splices on them with extra wire. Cheap, easy, and Bob's your uncle.


----------



## JoeKP (Nov 16, 2009)

Going_Commando said:


> I would crimp insulated butt splices on them with extra wire. Cheap, easy, and Bob's your uncle.


I would only do that on stranded. I hate the way the crimp splices grab onto solid wire.


----------



## nrp3 (Jan 24, 2009)

Wagos, those ideals, or just wirenut on. Next...


----------



## rrolleston (Mar 6, 2012)

Have been using receptacles with screw pressure plates and they work when the wire is short and just barely coming out of the box


----------



## Gusman (Dec 4, 2012)

*Thanks*

don't like the ideal spliceline-seems no better than a back stabbed connection, relying on spring pressure. Also don't like crimp-on butt splices-never feel secure with 12 AWG solid.

Maybe the screw pressure plate receptacle is the best idea.

Thanks, all...


----------



## aftershockews (Dec 22, 2012)

Thank god for courtesy / drip loops which we do on wiring. I am always able to pull a new 6" of wiring into most any box I have had to TS/repair.


----------



## JoeKP (Nov 16, 2009)

Just send the apprentice for the wire stretcher. Im sure 220/221 has a spare.


----------



## drumnut08 (Sep 23, 2012)

Gusman said:


> don't like the ideal spliceline-seems no better than a back stabbed connection, relying on spring pressure. Also don't like crimp-on butt splices-never feel secure with 12 AWG solid.
> 
> Maybe the screw pressure plate receptacle is the best idea.
> 
> Thanks, all...


As much as I'm not a huge fan of the push-in splice connectors , I'd use these and pigtails over mounting a pressure plate device on wire that's already too short ! Crimps are not rated for solid wire , so the wago's or ideals are probably your best bet .


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

Get really good at making splices with needle nose. No kidding. It's what I used to do before Wagos became popular, now I'd use one of those.


----------



## donselec (May 7, 2011)

i dont see any difference with wagos than back stabing?? i dont use them and never use stakons on solid wire....jmo


----------



## Spark Master (Jul 3, 2012)

And how do all those fancy gadgets fit in the box ??


----------



## erics37 (May 7, 2009)

donselec said:


> i dont see any difference with wagos than back stabing?? i dont use them and never use stakons on solid wire....jmo


Wagos = good
Backstabbed devices = bad

Don't ask me to explain why, it's just the way things are. Use a Wago, if you're handy with a pair of needle nose pliers you should be able to slip it onto the short wire with little trouble.


----------



## A Little Short (Nov 11, 2010)

donselec said:


> i dont see any difference with wagos than back stabing?? i dont use them and never use stakons on solid wire....jmo



Get you a Wago or Ideal Push-in connector and "dissect" it. Then dissect a back stab receptacle.
You will see a huge difference between the two clamping means.

The Wagos or Ideals dig into the wire, not just straight spring pressure.
They are a life saver on short wires!:thumbsup:


----------



## btharmy (Jan 17, 2009)

donselec said:


> i dont see any difference with wagos than back stabing?? i dont use them and never use stakons on solid wire....jmo


One of the big differences is on a back stab receptacle, the push in connector is solidly affixed to the receptacle. Heck, it IS the receptacle. Every time someone plugs in or yanks a plug out, the receptacle moves and the connection moves. With wagos, the connection is insulated (movement wise) from the actual receptacle. When the receptacle moves, the wago doesn't. It is tucked into the back of the box, snug as a bug in a rug.


----------



## Toto (Jul 27, 2011)

Never seen a problem with the Ideal push connectors. I do try to keep use to a minimum, though, because the wires will actually rotate easily in them which makes me nervous. Have, however, seen many failures on back stab connections.


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

Going_Commando said:


> I would crimp insulated butt splices on them with extra wire. Cheap, easy, and Bob's your uncle.


Good luck getting a crimping tool deep into a box if the wires are really short


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

drumnut08 said:


> Crimps are not rated for solid wire ,


The ones we get are in fact rated for solid.


----------



## A Little Short (Nov 11, 2010)

Going_Commando said:


> I would crimp insulated butt splices on them with extra wire. Cheap, easy, and Bob's your uncle.


What the heck does "Bob's your uncle" mean?:blink:



BBQ said:


> Good luck getting a crimping tool deep into a box if the wires are really short


Bob, do you have a lot of nephews/nieces, or do you rent yourself out as a "Bob's your uncle"?:laughing:


----------



## JohnR (Apr 12, 2010)

Growing up, my dad who is not an electrician, always had the correct amount of wire, but because the metal boxes are so small, would push the extra unstripped cable into the wall and tighten the clamp. He didn't ground the box, just went straight to the outlet. 

Where he learned this, I don't know. But he was told to do that by somebody. Maybe it was a Florida thing IDK.


----------



## GrayHair (Jan 14, 2013)

*Who is your uncle?*

"... and Bob's your uncle" is another way of saying "... easy as pie" or "... there you have it". I think its often used in England; could be the poster is English or spent a lot of time there.

Regards!


----------



## oldtimer (Jun 10, 2010)

GrayHair said:


> "... and Bob's your uncle" is another way of saying "... easy as pie" or "... there you have it". I think its often used in England; could be the poster is English or spent a lot of time there.
> 
> Regards!












:laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## retiredsparktech (Mar 8, 2011)

GrayHair said:


> "... and Bob's your uncle" is another way of saying "... easy as pie" or "... there you have it". I think its often used in England; could be the poster is English or spent a lot of time there.
> 
> Regards!


How about the old saying from the late 30's. "Everything is Jake".
Quote from an old Untouchables eposode: "That might be Jake with you, but not with me". :001_huh:


----------



## RGH (Sep 12, 2011)

or..."that 's the cats Azz..":whistling2:


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

BBQ said:


> The ones we get are in fact rated for solid.


Same here 

I did motor control work for a company for a while they had their "engineer" writing specs. All the panels and starter control wiring was to be solid wire with stakons and with screw terminal barrier blocks. 

Needless to say when "engineer" boy left and I got to call the shots things changed. :laughing:


----------



## oldtimer (Jun 10, 2010)

RGH said:


> or..."that 's the cats Azz..":whistling2:


 How about , The Bees Knees ! :laughing:

Have you ever heard Cockney Rhyming Slang ?

Google it !


----------



## Going_Commando (Oct 1, 2011)

Little-Lectric said:


> What the heck does "Bob's your uncle" mean?:blink:
> 
> 
> 
> Bob, do you have a lot of nephews/nieces, or do you rent yourself out as a "Bob's your uncle"?:laughing:


Usually I say "Bob's my father" (My Dad's name is Bob), but that makes Bob on here feel uncomfortable and wonder if he didn't have some youthful indiscretions when passing through NH 20-something years ago :laughing:


----------



## bmailman20 (Jan 4, 2013)

btharmy said:


> One of the big differences is on a back stab receptacle, the push in connector is solidly affixed to the receptacle. Heck, it IS the receptacle. Every time someone plugs in or yanks a plug out, the receptacle moves and the connection moves. With wagos, the connection is insulated (movement wise) from the actual receptacle. When the receptacle moves, the wago doesn't. It is tucked into the back of the box, snug as a bug in a rug.


I couldn't agree more. The worst thing about a backstabbing is that it is always subjected to physical agitation. I still usually use regular wirenuts, but when these push-ins come with halo hihats, I'll use them every time! I think these ideal inline push-ins would be great for the OP.


----------



## Maple_Syrup25 (Nov 20, 2012)

man up and just use the holes in the back of the plug


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

Maple_Syrup25 said:


> man up and just use the holes in the back of the plug


Are *you* saying just *BACK STAB?*....:laughing::laughing:

Let the fun begin.....:laughing::laughing::blink:


----------



## nrp3 (Jan 24, 2009)

Roll over and go to sleep more likely


----------



## Maple_Syrup25 (Nov 20, 2012)

just kidding, if you backstab and have to change the plug again then you are really in trouble. I put tails on :thumbsup:


----------

